# Edward Feser takes on Alvin Plantinga



## yeutter (Oct 2, 2010)

The insightful Roman Catholic Philosopher, Edward Feser, has written a defense of Classical Theism on his blog, and at What's Wrong with the World
Feser makes the case that divine simplicity and argues that at some levels Richard Swineburne and Alvin Plantinga cross the line from classical theism into a kind of theistic personalism.


----------



## JM (Oct 2, 2010)

Edward Feser: Classical theism


----------

